# Rather Funny Homeopathy Video



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

You all know I'm open to the holistic perspective, but homeopathy is just not my cup of tea. Found this rather funny video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMGIbOGu8q0


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I have found to have great success with homeopathy used in conjunction with conventional medicine, with myself and my dogs, with serious illnesses also. Cured ITP/AIHA in my blue pit, prevented recurrence of a Grade 2 MCT after surgical resection(tumeric,benadryl, and vitamins only, no rad.or chemo), and prevented recurrence/METS of apocrine gland adenocarcinoma in my AB(where the vet wanted to amputate the whole leg, I only allowed the amp. of the 2 affected toes), where thiskind of cancer is very aggressive and high rate of METS, I went to using stuff like tumeric and whatnot and she is still cancer free over a year later.

The video is kinda humorous though. Homeopathy does not work on serious traumatic injuries, though.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> I have found to have great success with homeopathy used in conjunction with conventional medicine, with myself and my dogs, with serious illnesses also. Cured ITP/AIHA in my blue pit, prevented recurrence of a Grade 2 MCT after surgical resection(tumeric,benadryl, and vitamins only, no rad.or chemo), and prevented recurrence/METS of apocrine gland adenocarcinoma in my AB(where the vet wanted to amputate the whole leg, I only allowed the amp. of the 2 affected toes), where thiskind of cancer is very aggressive and high rate of METS, I went to using stuff like tumeric and whatnot and she is still cancer free over a year later.
> 
> The video is kinda humorous though. Homeopathy does not work on serious traumatic injuries, though.


Turmeric, antihistamines, vitamins ... these can be part of a holistic (or natural, or less toxic, or nutrition-based) approach. Homeopathy is actually not the same thing. 

It does get confusing because of the overlap with some practitioners, but, for example, vitamin therapy and herbal (full-strength herbs) therapy are not "homeopathy."

Homeopathy is a system based on "supporting the symptoms" (the so-called _law of similars_) with extremely dilute substances that would, if given full strength, trigger the symptoms of the disorder being treated. And by "extremely dilute," I mean "almost not there, and maybe no longer there at all."

Not to get into a big definition thing, but homeopathy is a very specific practice and shouldn't be confused with "natural," or "holistic," or "nutrition-based," or "non-toxic," or "complementary," or "integrative" practices.

I personally am of the same school of thought as this one expressed in the O.P.: "I'm open to the holistic perspective, but homeopathy is just not my cup of tea."

Homeopathy probably has a big placebo component, but I have not personally seen any evidence ever that it was more effective than magic. 

Again, though, I mean_ homeopathic _ .... I don't mean_ holistic._


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's a pretty good overview (IMO) of homeopathy:

http://www.ukskeptics.com/homeopathy.php

QUOTE: _"The concept is that substances that cause symptoms in healthy people, such as raw onions causing sore, tearful eyes, can be used in extreme dilution to treat illnesses which cause the same symptoms. In this example, extract of raw onion could be used as an ingredient (extremely diluted) in a remedy to treat colds, flu, or other illnesses that produce the same symptoms."
_

Homeopathy is meant to be a holistic approach, yes, but homeopathy is very specific, and is not part of what many holistic practitioners include in their POV.

I just have to add again that I am _not_ talking about holistic (meaning treating the entire individual as opposed to just the disease) or integrative or alternative medicine in general .... just homeopathy.







Maren Bell Jones said:


> You all know I'm open to the holistic perspective, but homeopathy is just not my cup of tea. Found this rather funny video...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMGIbOGu8q0


I liked this comment under the video:
_
"My sister overdosed on homeopathic remedies. She forgot to﻿ take them."_
:lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I liked this comment under the video:
> _
> "My sister overdosed on homeopathic remedies. She forgot to﻿ take them."_
> :lol:



There was another rather funny quip on the comments:

"At least with homeopathy, you can't overdose."

"Well, you can drown..."


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

I use a fair amount of homeopathic stuff...but I still thought the video was hilarious! 

(homeoapathic and holisitic)


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I use the term homeopathy very loosely and lightly, but thank you all for your corrections. I did, however, see what appeared in the beginning of the video,hand movements like he was trying to parody Reiki. Reiki is also technically not "homeopathic," but Western Medicine(or ORiental). Another "modality"(for you people that want correct terminology) that I also firmly believe in, being that I was starting to go into kidney failure and my doctor wanted to do nasy IV cytoxan, and I said hell no. Had gone to someone just for a tarot card reading, who also happened to be a Reiki Master. Never said a word to her about my health, was going to start the reading, when she stopped and said she saw black areas in my mid back and she just had to Reiki them before the reading....after that, went back to the doctor and my kidney functions went back to normal. So, that was really my points in my posts(that non-traditional medicine does work), not to be corrected for loose terminology.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Had gone to someone just for a tarot card reading, who also happened to be a Reiki Master. Never said a word to her about my health, was going to start the reading, when she stopped and said she saw black areas in my mid back and she just had to Reiki them before the reading....after that, went back to the doctor and my kidney functions went back to normal. So, that was really my points in my posts(that non-traditional medicine does work), not to be corrected for loose terminology.[/QUOTE]

Holly cow this person should not even be allowed to own a dog. Did it ever cross your mind your real doctor was just wrong the first time… or something with a bit more logic?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> I use the term homeopathy very loosely and lightly .... So*, that was really my points in my posts(that non-traditional medicine does work), not to be corrected for loose terminology.*


I apologize.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL @ Chris. I have been in the medical field for over 20 years now, so I consider myself well versed in the medical field. I believe in using both traditional and alternative medicine. Even at the hospital I work at, we use alternative medicine when patients request it(herbal,aroma,Reiki, T-Touch, etc). I don't believe that everyone that "claims" to be Reiki Practioner is real, a lot are FOS, however, there are some true ones out there, There are also a lot of "quacks" using holistic and homeopathy. Unfortunately, I went to 4 different doctors with same diagnosis of lupus nephritis(I have had lupus since I was 17, dx with lupus nephritis when I was in my mid 20's). I don't believe that alternative should be used alone, however, it is a great adjunct to conventional medicine. Let me also add that the mind is a powerful thing and the "power of suggestion" also works some wonders. So dont you think stating that someone that believes in something different than you shouldn't own a dog? Pretty harsh, dont you think Chris?


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I apologize.


Thanks Connie. Wasnt trying to be a smart ass and all....just trying to show that stuff like holistic and alternative medicine CAN work (doesnt always, I have seen it fail also), just wanted to share my experiences with it(and not be ostracized about it)


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> LOL @ Chris. I have been in the medical field for over 20 years now, so I consider myself well versed in the medical field. I believe in using both traditional and alternative medicine. Even at the hospital I work at, we use alternative medicine when patients request it(herbal,aroma,Reiki, T-Touch, etc). I don't believe that everyone that "claims" to be Reiki Practioner is real, a lot are FOS, however, there are some true ones out there, There are also a lot of "quacks" using holistic and homeopathy. Unfortunately, I went to 4 different doctors with same diagnosis of lupus nephritis(I have had lupus since I was 17, dx with lupus nephritis when I was in my mid 20's). I don't believe that alternative should be used alone, however, it is a great adjunct to conventional medicine. Let me also add that the mind is a powerful thing and the "power of suggestion" also works some wonders. So dont you think stating that someone that believes in something different than you shouldn't own a dog? Pretty harsh, dont you think Chris?


Whatever works for you. I think chiropractors are the biggest scammers out there, there whole deal is based on a placebo. But if someone thinks they feel better after hearing there back crack, good for them. 
As far as owning a dog, it has nothing to do with what you or I believe in. To me you statements have me thinking you may be a bit to unstable to own a dog especially one that bites. Maybe you should see what your witch doctor thinks about it. And when your there maybe you should cast an evil spell on me?


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't cast spells, but I do dance around naked in the moonlight around a campfire.#-o:-\"\\/


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> I don't cast spells, but I do dance around naked in the moonlight around a campfire.#-o:-\"\\/


Any video to back it up??


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Any video to back it up??


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igLmbzP2ZKQ

8-[:-o:lol::wink:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I thought the video was hilarious but I have to admit when I was in graduate school in chemistry we were looking at the results of a clinical trial on dose responses for something on a double blind study - I can' t recall what it was (talking 20 years ago) but I clearly remember that as the dilution increased to the point there was hardly any substance there was marked improvement in the condition being monitored.

I brought up the question of homeopathy at the time and was told - "nah, this is just an anomaly" And maybe it was but I always wondered 

I guess the reason I say that is we view the entire world through filters and when something comes along that does not fit our constructs, we tend to dismiss it. 

So, whether or not I was viewing a homeopathic response -- even if I were, it would be dismissed.....and I do remember how much research is out there that may also be summarily dismissed.

I DID take a homeopathic stone dissolve solution a friend brought to the hospital when I had my first and only kidney stone and they said it was "too big to come out on its own and they were scheduling a lithotripsy"....nonetheless I had to filter my pee which I did religiously ...... It was gone the next day - not detectable on x-ray, not captured in filter....I sure cannot explain it. It was big the day I had been admitted. I had agreed because the number of dilutions is so high that there is essentially nothing in the solution other than the base alcohol - and a few drops of alcohol....why not?


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I thought the video was hilarious but I have to admit when I was in graduate school in chemistry we were looking at the results of a clinical trial on dose responses for something on a double blind study - I can' t recall what it was (talking 20 years ago) but I clearly remember that as the dilution increased to the point there was hardly any substance there was marked improvement in the condition being monitored.
> 
> I brought up the question of homeopathy at the time and was told - "nah, this is just an anomaly" And maybe it was but I always wondered
> 
> ...


 
Exactly...and for someone to call someone involved in using alternative medicine a "witch doctor" and "unstable" is just being plain ignorant and close minded and prejudice. Everyone has diferent beliefs and views on things....to me that is the same as calling someone that believes in God "unstable" being that there is no tangible "proof" that God exists, yet most believe in God out of pure faith and pray to God for miracles, etc. So Chris, lets get real and loose the prejudice, ok?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igLmbzP2ZKQ
> 
> 8-[:-o:lol::wink:



Maureen,

I think the request was for video proof of your claim that YOU
"dance around naked in the moonlight" not that somebody does it?


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Maureen,
> 
> I think the request was for video proof of your claim that YOU
> "dance around naked in the moonlight" not that somebody does it?


Tom, I was being extremely sarcastic saying what I did(dancing naked), since the orginal claim was that I was going to "cast a spell" on him....LMFAO...I mean SERIOUSLY????


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> Tom, I was being extremely sarcastic saying what I did(dancing naked), since the orginal claim was that I was going to "cast a spell" on him....LMFAO...I mean SERIOUSLY????



Actually I didn't think your claim was any more serious then the
request for video proof. I just wanted to point out that the video you posted, didn't meet the criteria


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Actually I didn't think your claim was any more serious then the
> request for video proof. I just wanted to point out that the video you posted, didn't meet the criteria


I agree. did not meet the criteria...


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I agree. did not meet the criteria...


LOL, I tried hard trying to find one for ya though!


----------

